# Woman Randomly Stabs Child On The Street (video)



## Southernbella. (Aug 30, 2019)

It's not graphic.
People are nuts. And I wish they had been able to tackle her and whoop her tail.



A woman was filmed stabbing a little boy in the face before attempting to slash his little brother in a random street attack.

The boy, 3, was attacked as he held hands with his mother as his sibling and father walked behind them in a street in Tbilisi, Georgia.

Footage shows the woman approaching the youngster, pulling a knife out of a black handbag and slashing him across the face.

She begins to march off before turning and attempting to stab the second child.

The father pulls the younger boy away before she can make contact, before running after h

But the man backs off as the woman lashes out at him still holding on to the knife.

The boy was rushed to hospital by ambulance and treated for ‘moderately severe’ cuts to his nose and cheek, Jam News reported.

Stranger randomly stabs boy, 3, in the eye before turning on his brother


----------



## bellatiamarie (Aug 30, 2019)

Ooh chile she would’ve wore a good  whoopin

Then she tried to go for the other kid too.  What in the world???


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 30, 2019)

God. There’s some truly disturbed people just wondering around amongst us. That’s why I stay on guard.

Dad is definitely on the cowardly side. I feel bad for him though; that’s not a reaction you want caught on camera.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Aug 30, 2019)

^^^He shielded the other child and attempted to attack the woman but she was going to stab him. Plus it looks so bad to me for a man to hit a woman even in this case except to subdue her. If he can't subdue her (probably not based on her size vs his) then it's better I not see him beat her.  

I feel bad for the first child.  They seem to not notice at first how badly injured he was.


----------



## LostInAdream (Aug 31, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^He shielded the other child and attempted to attack the woman but she was going to stab him. Plus it looks so bad to me for a man to hit a woman even in this case except to subdue her. If he can't subdue her (probably not based on her size vs his) then it's better I not see him beat her.
> 
> I feel bad for the first child.  They seem to not notice at first how badly injured he was.


Nah sis would have been justified for catching them hands. Sorry not sorry. There’s no way any man of mind better not beat the breaks off someone slashing my child’s face.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Aug 31, 2019)

He should have given the other child to the mom and handled the lady. No other response is acceptable. 

What in the world is wrong with people. I can't imagine. I always worry about what I would do if someone attacked me while I'm alone, but I shouldn't have to worry if I'm with DH.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 31, 2019)

Unfortunately I’m pretty sure FH would use excessive force.  Me too or worse.  Then the kids wouldn’t have any parents.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 31, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> ^^^He shielded the other child and attempted to attack the woman but she was going to stab him. Plus it looks so bad to me for a man to hit a woman even in this case except to subdue her. If he can't subdue her (probably not based on her size vs his) then it's better I not see him beat her.
> 
> I feel bad for the first child.  They seem to not notice at first how badly injured he was.



I don’t like seeing a man hit a woman either, but there are exceptions to every rule. I’d personally give a man a pass for knocking out a strange woman who just stabbed his child in the face. I mean, come on... But in this instance, subduing her would have also been appropriate. Dad did neither. He seemed to want to (mom too), but he was afraid... I don’t care if she has a knife; it’s not a gun. Go get her. Any man in my family would have just gotten cut knocking that lady to the ground.


----------



## LdyKamz (Aug 31, 2019)

He attempted to go after her so I'm not that mad that he backed off once she slashed out at him because you can still die by a knife. All it takes is one strategic slash or plunge while he's trying to subdue her for him to lose his life. I know most parents would die protecting their child but she was already on her way. Let her crazy dangerous behind go on while you rush off to safety and get your child some help.


----------



## guudhair (Aug 31, 2019)

It’s good she was caught.


----------



## Dposh167 (Aug 31, 2019)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> He shielded the other child and attempted to attack the woman but she was going to stab him. Plus it looks so bad to me for a man to hit a woman even in this case except to subdue her.


nope....not in this case it doesn't


----------



## moneychaser (Aug 31, 2019)

I need a taser


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Sep 1, 2019)

They were caught by surprise.  You can _only_ imagine what you and your man would really do in real life.  The father should not have backed off of course but he should not get stabbed and sat on either.

I thought it was bad they did not immediately attend to their children.


----------



## Kanky (Sep 3, 2019)

I don’t like that he let her get away either. She was randomly stabbing children in the street.  I would’ve felt obligated to stop her or at least follow her from a safe distance and tell 911 where she is so that she can be arrested immediately.


----------



## LadyPBC (Sep 3, 2019)

Not only were they caught off guard but she went after the 2nd child after the parents realized that she assaulted the first child.   That was a huge knife.  I wonder if she was a complete stranger or was she connected to this family in some way? Poor baby - I hope that he is not permanently damaged emotionally or physically by the perpetrator.  These two kids were walking with both parents and this lone woman attacked.  You can never feel safe.



ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> They were caught by surprise.  You can _only_ imagine what you and your man would really do in real life.  The father should not have backed off of course but he should not get stabbed and sat on either.
> 
> I thought it was bad they did not immediately attend to their children.


----------



## Laela (Sep 4, 2019)

So...why hasn't this woman been identified? Her arrest is public record...

Fun Fact:  Tbilisi is the capital and largest city in the European country of Georgia..


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 5, 2019)

moneychaser said:


> I need a taser


I've been contemplating pepper spray on my keychain again...thought I was done with that.

I am vicious and savage when it comes to my children. Thankfully my husband and I are equally yoked in that department. I've seen DH beatdown somebody for less than this. It woulda hit different over here.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 5, 2019)

nobody tackled her???


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Sep 5, 2019)

Poor baby, they must not have realized what happened to the first child.


----------

